# [A] Captain an Brücke, Wir brauchen neue Kadetten!



## Turnos (30. September 2015)

Wer sind wir?

Die Gilde *Sternenrufer* wurde am 25.03.13 auf dem Server Sen'Jin gegründet und ist seit November 2014 Teil der

_GoDHanD Community eV_, einem Multigamingverein. Wir sind ein lustiger, zusammengewürfelter Haufen,

der nach kurzer Pause wieder aktiv und progressorientiert raiden möchte!
Leider fehlen uns derzeit die aktiven Member mit Zeit für längere Abende zu zehnt oder mehr.

Wir suchen..

Für unsere geplanten Raidabende (Di. und Do. ab 19Uhr) suchen wir noch ordentliche DD's mit Wumms,

besonders gerne _Jäger/Hexer/Schamane_, sowie einen _Krieger Tank_ und einen _Heal_ je nach Größe des Raids.
Zudem solltet ihr eine gewisse geistige Reife und Ausdrucksweise besitzen, damit ein erfolgreiches Raiden und angenehmes Miteinander möglich ist.
Außerdem solltest du Wiperesistent sein, ein Headset besitzen und in der Lage sein Teamspeak zu Raids nutzen zu können.
Auch Anfänger und Twinks sind bei uns herzlichst Willkommen.

Was bieten wir?


Eine gut sortierte Gildenbank
Einen aktiven Teamspeak
Einen humorvollen und freundlichen Umgang miteinander
Die Gelegenheit in entspannter Atmosphäre zu raiden
Eine Community in der auch abseits von WoW bzw. im Reallife etwas unternommen wird
Haben wir deine Interesse geweckt? Dann melde dich hier im Forum oder mit einer Battletag Anfrage an Turnos#2179 oder Donnatella#2892


----------

